# Red ear issues



## rin2450 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello my 3.5 year old female does have the ear wax issues and we do an ear wash routinely and clean out per vets orders. However she developed this red blotchy ear rash in both of her ears and we just don’t know what’s going on. It doesn’t seem to bother her but it’s inflamed slightly and very red. 

We have not changed any diet or anything in her environment. No chemicals orpesticides have been used so we are slightly at a loss as to where this is coming from.

I was wondering if anybody had seen this before we rush to the vet? Thanks


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

That looks like it's some sort of irritation , I would get it seen to in any case!

My 14 Weeks Girl has Waxy Ears! What are you using to clean out your V's ears?


----------



## rin2450 (Nov 30, 2017)

John N said:


> That looks like it's some sort of irritation , I would get it seen to in any case!
> 
> My 14 Weeks Girl has Waxy Ears! What are you using to clean out your V's ears?


Hi John we use vetwell ear wash. Look online there are lots of washes. You put the drops in and use a cotton swab to remove the wax. Of your V girl has the wax like ours you will possibly have to do a cleaning once a month or so. Ours actually likes it.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis gets a really bad ear irritation, to the point where I have to clean them (well one) everyday, vets are no wiser as to what the problem is and the only thing that seems to clear it up is a pork mince and potato diet for a few weeks. I used to think it was a seasonal allergy as it used to occur from March to May, but he's had it all summer and into the onset of winter, he's back on his pork mince diet now so here's hoping it clears up for him.


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

Maui got this when we took him swimming. The vet described it as a yeast infection in the ear. She prescribed an antifungal and drying drops. The drying drops were alcohol based and really made his ears raw.

The breeder suggested adding a capful of apple cider vinegar to Maui’s kibble once per day, to raise (or lower - I can’t remember which) his general pH level. I don’t know if it was coincidence, but the problem went away. We always clean and dry out his ears right after a swim now.


----------

